# 2dt transfer positive stories



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Currently in 2ww from 2day transfer and after some positive stories from people who have had 2dt in the past to keep me going. 
For those that got a bfp what grade were ur embryos?. 
Thanks xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My son is the result of a two day transfer.  I had two embryos put back, grades 1 & 2 and my first scan showed twins.

Good luck

X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanku x


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

lol just been looking for stoies and came across this  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha how funny. Totally on the SAme track as each other. Hopefully ours will be a positive story that people will look up! X


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely hopefully   have bookmarked the forum to see if you get anymore replies x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

DD1 was a day 2 transfer and DD2 was day 3 transfer.  Never got anywhere with day 5 transfers.

Good luck xx


----------



## Indigo2 (Sep 16, 2011)

This is an old post, but I thought I'd respond anyway as it is still being read. I have had four ivf/ICSI cycles and had a two day transfer on my second cycle. It was my only successful cycle (have a lovely one year old from that cycle) so in my case it was better in the womb than the Petri dish! My other cycles have been 3 day transfers despite only getting one embryo on my current cycle (currently on 2ww) as I'd like to have an idea of my egg/embryo quality so I can decide whether to continue with my own eggs, and I think grading is a bit dubious as early as day 2, but don't dare waiting until day 5!


----------

